# 13 Angels Standing Guard Round the Side of Your Bed



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Track 5 off A Silver Mt Zion's "He Has Left Us Alone But Shafts of Light Sometimes Grace the Corners of Our Rooms"...

I know some of you have heard it.

I've been sobbing for 20 minutes just listening to this piece on repeat. It's utterly hypnotic and the saddest, most mournful piece of music I've ever heard. Heartwrenching.

Please download this if you can.


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

Jason, nice one man, just downloaded the song and it is awesome. ive never heard of this band before but im a big godspeed and sigur ros fan which is very similar music. Cheers man ive found another sweet band, not a huge selection on kazaa though, might have to pop down to HMV


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I'd like to check that one out, Jason. It sounds good.

Have you ever listened to Ute Lempur? You might not like her, but i was listening to her Punishing Kiss album the other day and there is this song on there, which i've always liked, but it was only yesterday when it hit me that she's singing about some guy drowning her. It was quite a revelation. I sat stunned in my car for a minute before going into the store to get my chocolate soy milk.

Why am I telling you this? Because i'm at work, and it's the most exciting thing i can think of to do right now.

s.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

Godspeed and Sigur Ros are to of my all time favorite bands and a silver mt zion is actually a side project of godspeed. I've got that mp3 and its an excellent song.

I love sad string music. I'd also suggest some string quartet and piano solos by Dmitri Shostakovich.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

Can these albums be bought in stores? Ah, well I guess I can try Amazon.


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

that song KILLS ME.....

new Silver Mt Zion EP coming soon..


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread as I bought Silver Mt. Zion's album, at long last. Very good call, Jasonfar, and sleep tight tonight knowing that you've added another quality CD to the mighty Sebastian Musical Library.

I can't say it blew me away quite as much as i'd expected, but it's definitely some quality stuff, and i'm glad to have purchased it.

And if you're still around (haven't seen you posting in awhile), here's a little gem for you, if you don't already have it: Arvo Part (most of his stuff is good)...the Misere album. The only thing though is this: While listening to it, burning candles, red wine, and a quality stereo system at high acoustic levels, are an integral part of the listening experience. The Misere album cannot be at all appreciated on computer speakers or something ridiculous like that. The first track will leave you with the feeling of being doused, simultaneously, in the soundscapes of both heaven and hell.

Anyway, God bless. Thanks again.

s.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey Sebastian,

Thanks for updating the thread.  I'm really glad you bought the album -- it is good, indeed. That being said, however, it is -- of the three Silver Mt. Zion albums I own -- the weakest. I do believe that the track I mentioned is still possibly the greatest track they've ever released, but as overall albums go it isn't as strong as the two other's I own (on CDR... I'm a coward). Those being "Born Into Trouble as Sparks Fly Upward", which was released I think the year after "He Hast Left Us Alone", and this year's release, "Horses in the Sky", which is also phenomenal in many respects. The latter has far more vocals the the previous two.

One thing with this band also is they are a little hit and miss -- their highs are, well, near ecstatic, but their lows are pretty mediocre, at times. Some filler here and there.

I will definitely search for the band you recommend, that album inparticular, and give it a few spins. I'm not a wine drinker, but I can light some candles and have a $500 headphone setup. I'll tell you what I think when I do hear it.

Some other CD's I've heard that are new this year are.... um... Coldplay's latest, which is strong, but good at best... System of a Down's first of a double album, which kicks fucking ass.... And, well, I think that's it.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh, and here, I uploaded a track from their newest album:

http://s21.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1CYG ... 6DTAWN6MN2


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Another vote for Arvo Part....


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Resurrecting this epic thread that I found by accident. These guys know their music! and lol the mention of Kazaa is a testiment to how old this thread is, The guy behind Kazaa actually went on and made a little program called Skype


----------

